# Sabatier carbon steel knives



## brianc (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm looking at the K-Sabatier carbon steel knives available from two sites: the Sabatier Outlet site (which lists them as "Authentique Carbon Steel") and the Sabatier US web site (which lists them as "Au Carbone - Vintage"). While the price with shipping for the 10" chef's or cook's is $18 less on the outlet site, the profiles of the two knives doesn't look the same:

Here is one: http://www.sabatieroutlet.com/proddetail.php?prod=Authentique-K1110CS

and the other: http://www.sabatier.us/kitchen-knives_15_au-carbone-vintage_cooking-knife-10-in__carbcui25pol.html

Does anyone know if these are the same knife or different? To my eye, the first has more of a German profile, while the second looks more like the traditional French profile.

Thanks.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 4, 2012)

Brian,

I believe these are the identical knives with the only difference being that the ones from France come with free engraving while the ones from the outlet are slightly less expensive and probably ship cheaper as well. The original store also sells some older knives that might be of interest as well...such as http://www.sabatier.us/kitchen-knives_30_antique-sabatier-k-carbone_.html

One might also want to consider the ****Elephant knives. Available from The Best Things, they too have some older steel--nogent handle knives. http://thebestthings.com/knives/sabatier_nogent.htm

I believe you will find all these have nearly identical/beautiful profiles. I am a huge fan of the shape and the steel. Good Luck!

Cheers,

Chinacats


----------



## brianc (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the Nogents --- I had already ordered one of the Nogent 6" slicers.

For the 10" chef's I wanted to go with the K-Sabatier Au Carbone version.  When I called the Sabatier Outlet in South Carolina they were couldn't tell me if the K-Sabs they have listed as "Authentique Carbon Steel" were the same as the "Au Carbone" line available directly from K-Sab in France.  Given the wide range in quality of knifes caring the "Sabatier" mark, I'm leaning towards just paying more and ordering direct off the K-Sab web site.


----------

